# I Love You



## GOODTIMN (May 30, 2005)

Master "KODY" and "SCOOTY" they definely are the bestest of friends!!!!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Awwwwww - so sweet


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

That is really amazing! Who was the first in your home? Was it easy for them to become such good friends?


----------

